# Digital Ocean Reseller?



## HH-Jake (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey Guys,


I was interested to know what everyone's opinion on this matter. I was considering reselling DO and offering managed vps's included in the price. Thoughts?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd say there is certainly a market for it, as not everyone is capable of managing their own servers. I've got some Digital Ocean servers and have been pretty happy with them, and if I were in a situation where I was unable to manage them myself or didn't want to, going through a 3rd party who is reselling them who offers management is something I'd consider.


Good luck.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

There is always a market for hand holding value add.  Problem is finding those customers.  I can see other breakdowns and issues with the backend provider (DO)... but it applies to being a reseller of anything.


----------



## HostHoney (Oct 30, 2015)

I think it is a good idea, However Reselling any services are not the best of ways to do business, but im not against it I just prefer leasing my  Equimpment or Buying my own servers and offering services using those.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

@HudsonWebServices --- Ernie is that you


----------



## HH-Jake (Oct 30, 2015)

drmike said:


> @HudsonWebServices --- Ernie is that you



No sir, my name is Jake. It's nice to meet you. Maybe, bert is somewhere with him?



HostHoney said:


> I think it is a good idea, However Reselling any services are not the best of ways to do business, but im not against it I just prefer leasing my  Equimpment or Buying my own servers and offering services using those.



Yea, I agree. I currently only have one dedicated server, that I am using thru OVH for shared services. I dont have enough yet to get another dedicated server to manage VPS's yet.


----------



## zafouhar (Oct 31, 2015)

HudsonWebServices said:


> No sir, my name is Jake. It's nice to meet you. Maybe, bert is somewhere with him?
> 
> 
> Yea, I agree. I currently only have one dedicated server, that I am using thru OVH for shared services. I dont have enough yet to get another dedicated server to manage VPS's yet.



Well your domain is nearly the same as http://www.hudsonvalleyhost.com/ - maybe best to change your domain now rather than in the future since you're new to this industry. I don't think you want to have any association with HVH, and all shell companies associated.


----------



## flopv (Oct 31, 2015)

HostHoney said:


> I think it is a good idea, However Reselling any services are not the best of ways to do business, but im not against it I just prefer leasing my  Equimpment or Buying my own servers and offering services using those.



I still believe reseller  save initial set up cost. You could start with reselling, once you start getting the response, you could buy your own server.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 31, 2015)

Actually there's a fair amount of larger enterprise-level companies focused on reselling DigitalOcean servers with a managed kick to it.  I've recommended it to several people before as well actually and it's always have come out to help them out.  


In addition, these companies not only resell DigitalOcean but also AWS, Google Cloud Engine, etc.  But DO is probably their cheapest and their most selling platform.


----------



## HH-Jake (Oct 31, 2015)

zafouhar said:


> Well your domain is nearly the same as http://www.hudsonvalleyhost.com/ - maybe best to change your domain now rather than in the future since you're new to this industry. I don't think you want to have any association with HVH, and all shell companies associated.



Thankyou for the suggestion, but Hudson is my last name, and that wont be changing but I appreciate it!


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 1, 2015)

HudsonWebServices said:


> Thankyou for the suggestion, but Hudson is my last name, and that wont be changing but I appreciate it!



Or you could just drop services and call it hudsonweb, or hudsonhosting just to stop with the three words which are close to a provider with a bad rep, that's because of the company who owns it Colocrossing and you don't want anything similar to them because people might think it's related somehow.


----------



## zafouhar (Nov 1, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Or you could just drop services and call it hudsonweb, or hudsonhosting just to stop with the three words which are close to a provider with a bad rep, that's because of the company who owns it Colocrossing and you don't want anything similar to them because people might think it's related somehow.



Unless it is related somehow which wouldn't surprise me at the least. No proof of the opposite up to now, whois is also privacy protected which is a negative.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 1, 2015)

zafouhar said:


> whois is also privacy protected which is a negative.



Oh god that's going to put people off without even checking the service.


----------



## HH-Jake (Nov 1, 2015)

Well,


Hudson is my last name and hudsonhosting was taken :/


----------



## HH-Jake (Nov 1, 2015)

I do appreciate the advise, however this is not related to the thread, but thankyou for the advice. I dont want my personal address listed on the internet! If you would like to discuss this further, Id appreciate a PM


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 2, 2015)

I remembered the company name!  It was http://www.cloudways.com/en/


They resell DigitalOcean VPSs but adds a managed twist.  If I recall, they're at conventions and pretty popular in the managed hosting world (from what I've seen anyways).  They have a pretty decent sized presence.  They were also featured on the networking podcast I listen on my commute.  They simply do automated application hosting with scaling involved.  This includes automatic setup of memcached, apache, varnish, nginx, and security for the VPS on DO/AWS/Google Cloud Platform so that all the client has to worry about is the content on the application they're using.  I recommend this service to people who aren't too technically knowledgeable as (in a company sense) it's pretty cheap and just gets the job done.  Also, all that automation through DO's API...


----------



## sterile (Nov 29, 2015)

It is good for the first month or two but once you take off you need a dedi


----------



## sv01 (Nov 29, 2015)

sterile said:


> It is good for the first month or two but once you take off you need a dedi



are you high?


----------



## sterile (Nov 29, 2015)

sv01 said:


> are you high?



I am  sorry its just my opinion do you think otherwise?


----------



## sv01 (Nov 29, 2015)

do you read OP?


----------

